# Sweeping practice



## Kaney_21 (Feb 11, 2012)

Any cool sounding/tricky arpeggios worth practicing to get better with my sweeps? Feel free to post anything here  I need as much to practice as possible  Thanks guys


----------



## Fiction (Feb 11, 2012)

Selkies: The Endless Obsession by BTBAM is a fun progression, and seems to be a good starting point for 5 string sweeps.. I did it for my music finals along with some PTH  I remember th first sweeping song I learnt was by Atreyu, can't remember the name as it was while ago, just simple 3 string sweep intro. I'm in a bus at the moment, but if I remember when I get home I'll try tab some stuff up  

Are you just learning or can you get certain sweeps already? Background always helps if you want help with something.


----------



## Kaney_21 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry I was in a hurry haha, I'm pretty consistent with 4 and 5 string sweeps (getting better with 3 string sweeps), I mostly use basic major and minor shapes, I've also been practicing diminished arpeggios to add more contrast to what I'm playing. And thanks man! Appreciate it

Also, I can play at around 260-270 bpm comfortably and cleanly. I've been practicing for about 4 months (only seriously started getting into it again this month)


----------



## Fiction (Feb 11, 2012)

If you're playing at 260-270bpm thats pretty fucking fast, man. I think you should be alright for sweeping haha.

Most sweeps are usually Semiquavers (1/16) or Quavers done in triplets (1/12).

Nothing I can really help with, because I can't sweep that fast.


----------



## Kaney_21 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's only 2 notes a click (or beat, what ever you want to call it) in 3/4 timing, I didn't think it was that fast haha........ I should probably be more specific when giving details


----------



## Fiction (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahkay, that makes more sense 

Have you got Guitar Pro by any chance? I'll send you some links to songs, or if not I can try compile some in PDF for you.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent exercise, sounds good and contains a couple of different shapes.^^


----------



## Kaney_21 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have guitar pro, yeah


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 13, 2012)

As with alternate picking, legato, tapping or indeed any technical exercise it is far better to include sweeping etudes over simple repetitive technical studies - the difference being that a musical example yields better results as it forces you to play to a tempo and can also hone in specific harmonic approaches into the bargain....it's a relief to see that approach mentioned rather than "How can I sweep fast" 

A few I thought were beneficial:

Sweep Picking Exercises: 5 Jason Becker Licks « Guitar Teacher

Then of course a whole slew of Jeff Loomis ideas - Psalm of Lydia, Miles of Machines.......Rusty Cooley's "Shred Guitar Manifesto" or "Arpeggio Madness"......don't forget to look at Frank Gambale either (although he doesn't use the same approach musically his ideas are still excellent studies) and then Derryl Gabel's "Supersonic Sweeping"....

There may be some relevant GP files over on UG.com but where possible I recommend buying the Rockhouse DVD's or straight from Derryl in the later case,


----------



## infernalservice (Feb 14, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I remember th first sweeping song I learnt was by Atreyu, can't remember the name as it was while ago, just simple 3 string sweep intro. I'm in a bus at the moment, but if I remember when I get home I'll try tab some stuff up



I think the Atreyu song was probably bleeding mascara. I remember knowing the sweeps for it before I even picked up my guitar to play it. Nice easy three string patterns to help people get their feet wet with the technique.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Feb 23, 2012)

serrana serrana serrana. really helps you get warmed up and has just about every sweep pattern i know


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Feb 25, 2012)

Kaney_21 said:


> I have guitar pro, yeah


 
is this worth having? ive heard alot of good about it but i just would like to be sure before i pay for it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 25, 2012)

TuxGuitar is opensource and is liked more than GP by most.


----------



## gandalf (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi there, I have posted a lot of different sweep picking patterns no my site with tabs and explanation, check them out for some new inspiration


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

I also need help with sweeping and I'm looking for some etudes or songs I could learn to practice. I've been playing for awhile, but as far as sweeping goes, I'm just starting to get serious about it. Any help is apreciated. Also, I don't have guitar pro.


----------



## stuglue (Mar 23, 2012)

If you are playing 8th notes at 260 then that is equivalent of 16th notes at 130bpm. If you can get sweeps at 130 playing 16th note triplets then you are motoring


----------

